# Blackout Arrows from BPS



## ccowling75 (Dec 14, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the Bass Pro Shops "BLACKOUT" line of arrows. 
I'm pretty sure they are made by Gold Tip just don't know what the downside is. The specs look similar to the Gold Tip Xt Hunters for the X3 at .003 straightness and are only $80 a dozen or $60 for the X5 which are spec'd like the expedition hunter but only one thousandth straighter at .005. 
Thanks in advance, I've had to increase my son's draw length 3" since we bought his bow at the end of July and we're still "losing arrows" not wanting to break the bank.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

They're just relabeled GT arrows like you thought. Just like Cabela's Stalker Xtremes and Carbon Hunters are Easton/Beman ICS Hunters and Bowhunters. Same shafts and components with a different label. Actually Beman ICS Hunters come with XPV vanes and the Cabela's Stalker Xtremes have Blazer vanes on them. Other than that they are identical.


----------



## ccowling75 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Huntinsker.


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

Huntinsker said:


> They're just relabeled GT arrows like you thought. Just like Cabela's Stalker Xtremes and Carbon Hunters are Easton/Beman ICS Hunters and Bowhunters. Same shafts and components with a different label. Actually Beman ICS Hunters come with XPV vanes and the Cabela's Stalker Xtremes have Blazer vanes on them. Other than that they are identical.


My only issue is that they were 350 grains with 100 grain tip. I mean I need to drop like a 100 grain insert in there I like 500 Grains


----------

